# Favorite Cat Villager-ACNL



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 25, 2015)

*Who's you're favorite cat villager in New Leaf? Personally I'm tied up between Kid Cat and Rosie.  Right behind them I really like Mitzie and Ankha*


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

tom. im sorry. close second is kiki. then lolly. but tom is like the sweetest thing ever. im in love.


----------



## chainosaur (Jul 25, 2015)

Punchy is probably my most favorite, but Kiki and Mitzi are really up there!
Aggh... but I also love Kid Cat and Ankha... a lot of cat villagers are great, to be honest.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah I really like Kiki too, but there's too many too chose from xD


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 25, 2015)

I chose Merry and Rosie. I love both of them. Merry is extremely underrated.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 25, 2015)

*Olivia* is my #1 cat villager.
She was a part of my original six in Population Growing and another starting villager in New Leaf where she even greeted me at the station. She is very special to me and she's my favorite villager out of all of the villagers actually! 

Bob is another special villager! Also a part of the same six with the above and it's either between him and another villager who was the first friend I made in AC. And then there's Rudy who's been super sweet to me since I got him through the campsite. 

There's a lot of cats I really like but these are the ones I've actually had throughout the series so yeah bias haha.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

I like your profile picture Luna ^_^


----------



## ams (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh man so many of them. I voted for Merry/Mitzi/Purrl/Lolly/Rudy/Moe.

I've had all of them except Moe and really loved each one a lot.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

kid cat my man


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 26, 2015)

My favorite cat villagers Punchy, Kiki, Ankha, Rosie, Merry and Felicity --I voted for the first four.

Punchy was one of my original villagers when I first created my town; Kiki, Ankha and Rosie I acquired through trade.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Jul 26, 2015)

Punchy or Rudy, based on looks to be completely honest! lmao


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

LOL every one got a vote besides Stinky xD even Tabby and he's so frickin creepy xD


----------



## feminist (Jul 26, 2015)

it's tied between ankha and merry!


----------



## Stacie (Jul 26, 2015)

_Nightcore_ said:


> LOL every one got a vote besides Stinky xD even Tabby and he's so frickin creepy xD



Poor Stinky.  I like him but had to go with muh boy Bob for favorite.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 26, 2015)

Kiki and Rudy


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 26, 2015)

Ankha since he resembles Cleopatra who is beautifully dressed hehehe

And I also like Lolly because her face is adorable ♪


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 26, 2015)

Punchy and Lolly.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 26, 2015)

Olivia is so adorable! I don't see her mentioned a lot and I think she deserves a lot more recognition than she gets!

I think my second would be Katt. Not much because of appearance though...

When I first saw that Katt was moving in Startown, I wasn't very excited, because I had seen what she looked like, and I thought she looked really weird. However, as time went on, I really warmed up to her. She was really awesome and we became really good friends. I loved playing the guitar in her house to KK Surfin, also playing in her house. She sadly moved without telling me. I believe Katt is proof that you should never judge a book by its cover.
Unless your instincts tell you the person is bad news, of course. I've had that happen.


----------



## FallinDevast (Jul 26, 2015)

My boy Rudy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

Tabby, Punchy, Rudy, Tom, Lolly, Tangy, Mitzi, Purrl, and Kabuki because they are or have been my villagers at some point in this game <3 as you can see I am shooting for a all cat town~


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 26, 2015)

While I really like Bob, Lolly, Tangy, and Tabby and would enjoy having any of them in my town, Mitzi will always be my favorite. I had her in one of my Population Growing towns and she instantly grew on me. I think her Normal personality fits her perfectly


----------



## beffa (Jul 26, 2015)

kid cat !!


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd have to vote for Kid Cat as my favorite! That superhero theme outfit he has is undeniably awesome. Pair him up in the same town as Agent S and you're on your way for a really great town! Plus, Kid Cat in my town is really funny and comes off as hilarious and derpy. xD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

More people vote for Punchy or Rudy... they have to win or I will cut all yall


----------



## Zandy (Jul 26, 2015)

I absolutely adore Stinky so I voted for him.  I was surprised to notice that he had the least votes prior though.  I think Stinky is really underrated...  I mean, he's a wrestling cat that wears underwear on his head and his parents named him "Stinky" xD.  I personally think that's super cute... and the fact that he's a meathead jock makes him funnier.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Ankha all the way!


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm quite surprised that the more popular villagers like Rosie and Lolly aren't sharing the lead. I like to see how even some of the cats that aren't in tier 1 like Rudy and Punchy are doing very well.


----------



## Domestic (Jul 26, 2015)

Kid Cat


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

*chants* Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## Fear Itself (Jul 26, 2015)

Merry and Monique. 

I didn't vote Ankha or Rosie, but I like them both, too.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 26, 2015)

Rudy is my favorite by far, but I love most of the cats. I'd say Kiki is second and Lolly is third.


----------



## tumut (Jul 26, 2015)

Rudy is my favorite. Kid Cat is a close second. I also voted Tom, Moe, Stinky, Tangy, and Punchy.


----------



## Celty (Jul 26, 2015)

I love all the cat villagers tbh.  However, I voted for Lolly, Ankha, & Tangy.  They're my top three.


----------



## Serif (Jul 26, 2015)

They're all wonderful but Tabby honestly sort of scares me ngl =_=
But for absolute favorite, it's a tie between Rosie and Lolly. Rosie because she's just a cute widdle kitten whom I just wanna cuddle and squeeze, and Lolly because she's like my freakin' bestie in game.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

Serif said:


> They're all wonderful but Tabby honestly sort of scares me ngl =_=
> But for absolute favorite, it's a tie between Rosie and Lolly. Rosie because she's just a cute widdle kitten whom I just wanna cuddle and squeeze, and Lolly because she's like my freakin' bestie in game.



LOL I think Tabby took a bit too many drugs xD


----------



## Domestic (Jul 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Dummo (Jul 27, 2015)

I love Punchy! He has such a cute sleepy face


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

Kabuki. Just because I was too happy when I got his picture in Wild World.
And Rudy because he's in my current town and he's just so cute and loveable!


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## derezzed (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh man, I love cat villagers but my top two are easily Monique and Kid Cat. They're the two cats I currently have in my town, and they're amazing. I like Monique because she was one of my original villagers and I've gotten really fond of her, and I like Kid Cat because he's ALWAYS in my Animal Crossing towns. He literally moves in every time, so he definitely grew on me a lot haha. My towns wouldn't feel complete without him tbh.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 27, 2015)

Kiki and Moe are my favlorites followed bu Kabuki and Merry.


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2015)

It's a tie between Kid Cat, Lolly, and Moe.


----------



## butz (Jul 27, 2015)

I have quite a few favorite cat villagers, so I voted for all of them. c: They are Stinky, Kitty, Felicity, Kabuki, Monique, Lolly, Punchy, Bob, and Rudy.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 27, 2015)

Lolly. <3


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Stink finally got some votes xD


----------



## LuckyTheDog (Jul 27, 2015)

I like all of them.  I can't just choose one.  I have Ankha in my town now and she's pretty great but I find that even though a lot of people are looking for her and she's popular doesn't mean she's really all that great.  Even though all the personalities have dialogue that is already set for them, I think it's a matter of looks.  I mean, who doesn't want a mummy cat?  Also, I had Kid Cat and I didn't really like him.  I guess I just don't like jocks that much.  But anyways, I think Merry is underrated, and so is Purrl.  I can't stand Katt tho, tbh.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 27, 2015)

My favorites are Mitzi and Kiki ^^


----------



## stinaj68 (Jul 28, 2015)

For some reason I really like stinky because he looks so different from other characters. I can see why people think he's gross but to me he is cool and unique.


----------



## Domestic (Jul 28, 2015)

Dang Kid Cat lost the lead.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 29, 2015)

Felicity!!! <3  she gave me like a bazillion pictures of her hahaha she's adorable c:
Lolly's really cute too.  only if i didn't have two normal personalities already ;__;


----------



## milkyi (Jul 29, 2015)

Olivia ;3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 29, 2015)

I picked Bob, Rudy, Tom, and Olivia as my favorites. :3


----------



## Domestic (Jul 30, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## liszst (Jul 30, 2015)

I wasn't planning on keeping Kid Cat but he wormed his way into my heart. = v=


----------

